# elantech touchpad

## ShanaXXII

I'm having trouble getting my touchpad to work.

I believe it is the ITE Tech. Inc. ITE Device(8910).

But it appears that the kernel is detecting it as a keyboard and a mouse..?

And the elantech modules I compiled were not loaded on startup which was a bit weird. I'm not using an initramfs.

```

Device drivers --->

    Input device support --->

        PS/2 mouse --->

            [*] Elantech PS/2 protocol extension

        <M> ELAN I2C Touchpad support

        [*] Enable I2C support

        [*] Enable SMbus support

    [*] HID support --->

        Special HID drivers --->

            <M> ELAN USB Touchpad Support

```

```
dmesg | grep input

[    0.527213] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input0

[    0.527246] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.527278] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

[    0.527348] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    0.543396] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

[    0.543445] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:13/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input5

[    0.574392] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6

[    1.016882] input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/0003:1BCF:0005.0001/input/input9

[    1.017111] hid-generic 0003:1BCF:0005.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:14.0-4/input0

[    1.538851] input: ITE Tech. Inc. ITE Device(8910) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/0003:0B05:1869.0002/input/input10

[    1.590387] hid-generic 0003:0B05:1869.0002: input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [ITE Tech. Inc. ITE Device(8910)] on usb-0000:00:14.0-8/input0

[    1.876450] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    1.926084] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input11

[    1.926819] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input12

[    1.927559] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input13

[    2.276266] input: USB2.0 HD UVC WebCam: USB2.0 HD as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/input/input14
```

```
xinput --list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ USB Optical Mouse                          id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ ITE Tech. Inc. ITE Device(8910)            id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                               id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ USB2.0 HD UVC WebCam: USB2.0 HD            id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ ITE Tech. Inc. ITE Device(8910)            id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3ec4 (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 3e9b

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem (rev 07)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model

00:12.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Device a379 (rev 10)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Device a36d (rev 10)

00:14.2 RAM memory: Intel Corporation Device a36f (rev 10)

00:14.3 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device a370 (rev 10)

00:15.0 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Device a368 (rev 10)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Device a360 (rev 10)

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Device a353 (rev 10)

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device a330 (rev f0)

00:1d.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device a336 (rev f0)

00:1d.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device a337 (rev f0)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device a30d (rev 10)

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device a348 (rev 10)

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Device a323 (rev 10)

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Device a324 (rev 10)

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mobile] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Kingston Technologies Device 5008 (rev 01)

04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

```

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Maybe hints here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1085032.html near the bottom of the thread.

----------

## hhfeuer

The ITE8910 is a problematic device, initial support for that is only in kernel 4.17 but then it will freeze regularly:

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1543769

The keybord shows up because it was initially meant as a composite device for small notebooks providing both touchpad and keyboard interface. Can be ignored.

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *hhfeuer wrote:*   

> The ITE8910 is a problematic device, initial support for that is only in kernel 4.17 but then it will freeze regularly:
> 
> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1543769
> 
> The keybord shows up because it was initially meant as a composite device for small notebooks providing both touchpad and keyboard interface. Can be ignored.

 

So I guess support for this hardware is super buggy. But I see some people who have it working.

Not sure what kernel config they had though.  :Mad: 

----------

